# Country/Health Clubs



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

One of my friends suggested that I should join the Katameya Club but other suggested Geizera instead; yet others suggested I should just join the health club in Marriott or one of those hotels if all I need is a gym to work out and a pool to swim in. I don't know how much do all these clubs cost. Anyone knows the prices of these places? Appreciate your advice on this. Thanks.


----------

